# which brushless motor would be best for...



## desidriver (Apr 10, 2009)

hello everyone, 
today is my first post here in hobbytalk, so here is my first question,
I have a Electric RC monster 1:10 truck from SEBEN Racing (i guess its a german company, but without any doubt, the product is Chinese)
its normal speed is about 30 Km/h. I would love to see him speeding more then 60 or 70 kmh,I have read in Internet that brushless motors are the solution to the Speed maniacs. 
Could you please advice me, 
what type of brushless should i buy, 
from what company, 
what top on that should i buy,i mean like Heat sinker and so on.
my Budget would be around 50 Euros.
thanks you'll in advance
desi


----------



## NovakTwo (Feb 8, 2006)

Desi, unless my currency converter is mistaken, 50 Euros equals about $67.00. In addition to a brushless motor, you will also need a BL controller.

The TeamNovak website has a lot of information about our brushless products. You may want to read up a bit and let us know how you plan to use your equipment---racing or fun driving.

Once you decide how you want to use the items, your level of experience and your budget, choosing a good system is pretty easy. Novak offers a broad line of almost ready to run BL systems in all budget ranges and for all levels of racing.


----------



## desidriver (Apr 10, 2009)

hi Team Novak, 
i just wanna have it for fun driving, n to do all these silly stunts n all,u know what i mean,so all i need is speed sumthing that tops 60-70 kmh . Please tell me what you got for me? n yeah do i also need any sort of different batteries or whatever? 
just for your info, please check this link out, n you can also have an Idea, what kinda truck i really have,

http cgi.ebay.de/Seben-Niszilla-Allrad-Monster-1-10-4WD-Neu-Schnell_W0QQitemZ400041627037QQihZ027QQcategoryZ37119QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262
thanks
n i'll be waiting for ur reply


----------



## NovakTwo (Feb 8, 2006)

There are other members of this forum who are far better qualified to offer racing advice than I am. There is a rough equation in racing:

How fast you go = how much money you spend

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## desidriver (Apr 10, 2009)

that means 70$ not good enough you mean, right?
i have no clues, 
can u suggest me something around 70-100 $???


----------



## NovakTwo (Feb 8, 2006)

desidriver said:


> that means 70$ not good enough you mean, right?
> i have no clues,
> can u suggest me something around 70-100 $???


This is the lowest priced system Novak offers:

Create Havoc---Novak Style

Havoc Sport Sensored Brushless System - 8.5


----------



## desidriver (Apr 10, 2009)

okay, 
n do u thing, this Havoc Sport Sensored Brushless System - 8.5 will speed up my truck?
if yes, what can i expect how fast will my truck run?
further questions;
1, shipping charges to Germany?
2, n can i also pay through Paypal?
thanks


----------



## NovakTwo (Feb 8, 2006)

desidriver said:


> okay,
> n do u thing, this Havoc Sport Sensored Brushless System - 8.5 will speed up my truck?
> if yes, what can i expect how fast will my truck run?
> further questions;
> ...


We have many international distributors---I posted our store link for info only, we do not directly ship this system internationally.

How fast you can go depends on many variables---batteries, vehicle, tires, ability....

As I commented above, I'm not technically qualified to give set-up or racing advice. Going brushless requires quite a bit of research before making a decision.


----------



## nitro4294 (Oct 15, 2004)

*Novak makes good stuff, thats all I run. 
If you're on a tight budget, shoot over to E Bay. I have seen brushless systems with ESC and motor for less than $70 and some offer free shipping. I do not know the quality of these systems, but it is worth a look.
Here's a couple stores:
http://stores.ebay.com/RC-Timer
http://stores.shop.ebay.com/Force-Control__W0QQ_armrsZ1

I have ordered from this one and gotten great results'
http://stores.shop.ebay.com/Dinball__W0QQ_armrsZ1

Please remember, I am in the US so I don't know how these sellers will handle shipping to you.
Hope that helps:thumbsup:*


----------



## Mike D. (Mar 4, 2009)

i have a novak 6.5 system and love it, you could also look on here (hobbytalk). get a good used one for 100.00 to 150.00. most of the guys here take paypal, and they sell quilty stuff, good luck!!!


----------



## NovakTwo (Feb 8, 2006)

If you are considering "used" items, Novak offers factory re-manufactured GTB/Velocity or GTB/SS Pro combos for @165.00. These come with a new 120 day factory warranty---safer than buying stuff on E-Bay.....:thumbsup:


----------



## desidriver (Apr 10, 2009)

what can i understand from 3,5 T or 5,5 T....
how does this thing work , i mean does it perform better when the number is smaller ? or vice versa
thanks


----------



## NovakTwo (Feb 8, 2006)

desidriver said:


> what can i understand from 3,5 T or 5,5 T....
> how does this thing work , i mean does it perform better when the number is smaller ? or vice versa
> thanks


The lower number designates a hotter motor. The 3.5 and 4.5 are powerful, modified motors---too much power for the average racer.

If you choose equipment that is too powerful for your driving experience, you will be as disappointed as you would with not powerful enough electronics.

Which motor you choose should be in line with your experience level, your planned use, your budget and your temperament. Hot set-ups go really fast; unfortunately, you will probably spend most of your time and money repairing damaged equipment.


----------



## desidriver (Apr 10, 2009)

i guess, i might buy one 13T or 9T?
what you say?
thanks


----------



## NovakTwo (Feb 8, 2006)

desidriver said:


> i guess, i might buy one 13T or 9T?
> what you say?
> thanks


Sensored motors are offered in half turns---13.5, 17.5, etc.

Here is a link to Novak's brushless motor spec charts, so you can see all of our motor specs together:

Novak Brushless Motors


----------



## desidriver (Apr 10, 2009)

been on a BL search so long, that my eyes have stared burning, now the decision is to be made between these fine BL, for that off course i need u'r help guys...

1. Castle Creations Sidewinder 1/10/CMS5700 ESC Motor Combo 135,95
2. Novak Havoc Sport Sensored Brushless System w/8.5 motor 135,99
3. Traxxas Velineon Brushless System 149,95 

i didn't want to spent out so much money, but like some one above said "How fast you go = how much money you spend"...so i made my mind now.....
jus want ur views on these motors....
i would prefer 5000 mAh NiMH batteries....
thanks everybody..


----------

